# My New C50HP!



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Finally it's here! It's Here!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> Finally it's here! It's Here!


Pictures! Pictures! - TF


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Pictures! Pictures! - TF



OK! OK!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Look, I am getting really tired of everyone posting pictures of their awesome new Colnagos!! Where is my awesome new Colnago?!?  

Hey, I also have that Easton stem, pretty nice. Your whole bike is beautiful. 

Congratulations,
T-shirt


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> Look, I am getting really tired of everyone posting pictures of their awesome new Colnagos!! Where is my awesome new Colnago?!?
> 
> Hey, I also have that Easton stem, pretty nice. Your whole bike is beautiful.
> 
> ...


T-Shirt - Thanks! Hopefully you won't have to wait for 8 yrs like me. I love the Easton Equipe Bar/Stem Combo. Here's what I have on it:

Campy Record Double 10v
Chris King Headset
Thomson Seatpost
Fizik Arione Saddle
Eurus Wheels
Star Fork
Pro Race Tires

Worth every penny!!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

I really like the paint scheme. That is OOF correct? I was told that the wait for that would be at least December 04...

Very nice looking bike. Congrats


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you. Yes, it's the OOF color. I was also quoted at least 3-6 months before Trial-Tr would get more from Italy. I called literally everywhere for this bike and finally found it at R&A Cycles (Phil's a good guy). 

It was hard to find it with the matching yellow/black star fork (there is a black/white version of the fork that many have).

Bike is feather lite at 16.01 lbs and makes all the hill work that much easier. The pedals were loaners until the yellow Tyler Hamiltons Zero Speedplays came in. I'll post updated pixs shortly with close ups of the carbon in the frame.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

*More Eye Candy...*

For all those who emailed me....enjoy!!


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

That's a sweet lookin machine!! Glad you found what you were looking for, I know that feeling............WORTH EVERY PENNEY!!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice looking ride*

Pretty awesome display of carbon fiber. How do you like the grip tape on your bars? Unfortunately the yellow's not going to stay that way for long but enjoy it while it does.

3-6 months! Trial-Tir, should be Trial Tyrant, have such control over the US distribution. Not to say that you wouldn't wait elsewhere in the World. I waited almost 6 months for my C40 last year but that was due to the paint I wanted, the size (they're pushing peole from the smaller conventional frames into compact sizing), and the fact that I didn't want the HP stays.

Good job in calling around and finding one. How was the pricing? When I worked in NYC I used to go out to R & A at lunch time. An incredible amount of stuff crammed into just a few rooms. Almost like a flea market although maybe it's changed.

What were you riding before the C50?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*swanky*

but w/ all that CF where's the Nag Carbon Crank or Record CF Crank? I mean if yer gonna go black....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

*Very sweet ride!!*

Very nice I must say. A nice step-up from my Dream B-Stay! Mabey next year. Have you had a chance to ride Dream B-Stay? If so, did you notice significant difference in ride quality?

Thanks

JJ


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

boneman said:


> Pretty awesome display of carbon fiber. How do you like the grip tape on your bars? Unfortunately the yellow's not going to stay that way for long but enjoy it while it does.
> 
> 3-6 months! Trial-Tir, should be Trial Tyrant, have such control over the US distribution. Not to say that you wouldn't wait elsewhere in the World. I waited almost 6 months for my C40 last year but that was due to the paint I wanted, the size (they're pushing peole from the smaller conventional frames into compact sizing), and the fact that I didn't want the HP stays.
> 
> ...



I love the feel of the grip tape on my bars. Very lively feel of the colnago tape (it's not the cork tape). Pricing was good on the bike and very competitive. I got a ton of stuff from him so he got me a good price. R&A is an amazing place with all that equipment in one place. Phil's a good guy and been very helpful post purchase (I still get lots of stuff from him). I was doing mostly mtb prior to getting my roadie again. I have a Specialized Rock Hopper. Hard to really compare. 

btw - my bars are already turning dark. I'm gonne get some black tape next.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> but w/ all that CF where's the Nag Carbon Crank or Record CF Crank? I mean if yer gonna go black....



I like the feel of the titanium crank and my bike is like 16 lbs on the nose so I really didn't want anything lighter. I'll post some updated pix soon with some cool new toys on this bike including the cateye dual wiress and some elite macia holders. 

(May also get me a pair of 2005 cosmic carbone sl's - heh heh)


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

jjspike said:


> Very nice I must say. A nice step-up from my Dream B-Stay! Mabey next year. Have you had a chance to ride Dream B-Stay? If so, did you notice significant difference in ride quality?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JJ


You are too kind. I haven't tried the dream b-stay but I can say that is the best handling/ride bike I've ever ridden. Maybe your local colnago dealer can let you test? Good luck!


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

690MBCOMMANDO said:


> I love the feel of the grip tape on my bars. Very lively feel of the colnago tape (it's not the cork tape). Pricing was good on the bike and very competitive. I got a ton of stuff from him so he got me a good price. R&A is an amazing place with all that equipment in one place. Phil's a good guy and been very helpful post purchase (I still get lots of stuff from him). I was doing mostly mtb prior to getting my roadie again. I have a Specialized Rock Hopper. Hard to really compare.
> 
> btw - my bars are already turning dark. I'm gonne get some black tape next.



Alright I gave in. Here's some pix:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=19057


----------

